# Palmiers



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

So, on Silpat or parchment, they uncurl. On a full sheet, they make hard caramel that is nigh impossible to clean.

Thoughts?


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

what sort of sugar do you roll them in? 

i use demerara, baked from frozen on low fan (2/5 in a Rational) and on parchment and rarely encounter unfurling unless the puff is overworked or has been rolled poorly, allowing too many creases and air pockets


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

My puff is never overworked...


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Oven temp?


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

@foodpump Would you suspect too low or too high? They're always worse on Silpat so I'm suspicious that the caramelizing sugar lets it slide too much.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

You know, it's really hard to troubleshoot unless we know EXACTLY what you're doing, what your recipe is, how hot you're baking them, and how you actually are making up the pastries. Unless we know all the pertinent info, all this is is a guessing game.


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

@chefpeon

80% butter to flour ratio
AP flour of 12% protein
No butter in détrempé
No flour mixed with butter block
Butter block lamination by French method
6 tri-folds/half turns
US granulated sugar
1/2 inch slices with 15 min rest
400 F
12 minutes, then turn for 5-7 more


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

How big (length and width) are you making them? For me, smaller is less predictable than larger. Also, I’d suspect your resting may be inadequate.

How about a picture...


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

They just open up to heart shapes, which I guess I could market them as puff hearts.

8-inch wide, then book fold

The thread is suggesting it is not a common problem. I'll work with resting time and size. Thanks


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Think of it this way: some guy accidentally threw his croissant dough in a fryer and became famous for inventing something new. If you master a new Palmier shape... you could become famous too. So don’t worry about mastering the classic; focus on flavor!


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

Yeah, at least the taste is spot on.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Just my personal opinion. I've made these once or twice.5"3"1" in a few countries :>)
When you finish rolling a sheet you need to fluff sheet to let it return. Then before each fold, just a spritz from a water bottle.
they also need a short nap.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

rpooley said:


> So, on Silpat or parchment, they uncurl. On a full sheet, they make hard caramel that is nigh impossible to clean.
> 
> Thoughts?


 you're probably rolling the dough in the wrong direction.
If you make a large slab of dough then cut a portion to roll from the slab its likely you will roll it in the wrong direction.
Look at the finished slab of dough, the direction of the final fold cannot be repeated, the dough has to be rolled 90 degs opposite to the last fold.

I bake them on paper sheetpan liners, no problem with caramel sticking to trays.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

rpooley said:


> @chefpeon
> 
> 80% butter to flour ratio
> AP flour of 12% protein
> ...


How long does it take you to complete that dough?
from mixing ingredients to final fold.?


----------

